# On the weekend I don't have a daily routine



## bloop123

Salut!

I'm trying to translate on the weekend I don't have a daily routine and I'm experiencing difficulties with the 'de' part and whether or not routine should be plural.

Anyway here are my attempts any help is greatly appreciated 

Le weekend je 'ai pas de routines journalières
Le weekend je n'ai pas des routines journalières
Le weekend je n'ai pas de routine journalière
Le weekend je n'ai pas une routine journalière

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## CarlosRapido

_Le weekend je n'ai pas de routine journalière_  sounds the most idiomatic to my ears.


----------



## amg8989

would it not be "quotidienne", instead of "journalière…? (for daily)
or can both be used?


----------



## CarlosRapido

They are both correct, but you are right in pointing this out as _'quotidienne'_ is the most common.


----------



## LART01

Bonjour,
Bon, on a déjà abordé ce point sur WR. _Routine(s) _en anglais ou en français ne veulent pas tout à fait dire la même chose...Je n'y reviens pas...

Pour le contexte qui nous occupe ici, je laisserais tomber routine et j'utiliserais 

_activités routinières

ça permet de contourner le problème avec le weekend ( 2 jours) et quotidien/journalier_


----------



## Micia93

serait-ce exagéré de changer la phrase comme "pour moi, le week-end, c'est loin d'être de la routine!" ?


----------



## LART01

Micia93 said:


> serait-ce exagéré de changer la phrase comme "pour moi, le week-end, c'est loin d'être de la routine!" ?



là, à mon avis tu t'éloignes du sens initial...


----------



## Micia93

Ha bon? j'avais compris que le week-end, il /elle/ faisait beaucoup de choses qui le changeaient de la routine de la semaine
c'est quoi pour toi le sens initial? ça ne veut pas dire ça?


----------



## LART01

Perhaps bloop123 will react on this...

What do you say?


----------



## CarlosRapido

LART01 said:


> Bonjour,
> Bon, on a déjà abordé ce point sur WR. _Routine(s) _en anglais ou en français ne veulent pas tout à fait dire la même chose...Je n'y reviens pas...pas entièrement d'accord
> 
> Pour le contexte qui nous occupe ici, je laisserais tomber routine et j'utiliserais
> 
> _activités routinières ...c'est quoi la diff. entre routine et activité routinière (bonnet blanc...)?
> 
> ça permet de contourner le problème avec le weekend ( 2 jours) et quotidien/journalier_...????





> EN - routine;
> 1. A sequence of actions regularly followed.
> 
> FR - routine;
> 1. Habitude. Synonyme rite Anglais routine


 Le sens premier est exactement le même.  La longueur du week-end n’empêche pas la routine quotidienne qui peut s'étendre sur les 2 jours ou être différente selon le jour.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Micia93 said:


> [...] j'avais compris que le week-end, il /elle/ faisait beaucoup de choses qui le changeaient de la routine de la semaine[...]


Entièrement d'accord, et j'aime aussi ta tournure qui est plus idiomatique.


----------



## Lly4n4

Et quelque chose comme : 
_Le week-end, je n'ai pas d'emploi du temps / de planning fixe._


----------



## broglet

bloop123 said:


> Salut!
> 
> I'm trying to translate on the weekend I don't have a daily routine


The usual English is 'at [or during] the weekend'


----------



## CarlosRapido

En bon Canadien-français je m'insurge comtre votre '_planning_', mais votre tournure de phrase est agréable et naturelle.  (Je ne relève pas 'week-end' sachant que c'est une cause perdue avec les Euros)


----------



## CarlosRapido

broglet said:


> The usual English is 'at [or during] the weekend'



OK with during, but 'at the weekend'?


----------



## Micia93

pourquoi "on" serait-il faux? il semblerait que ce soit une habitude, non?
peut-être "on week-ends" alors?


----------



## broglet

CarlosRapido said:


> OK with during, but 'at the weekend'?


preliminary research suggests that 'on' is AE and 'at' is BE


----------



## bloop123

Well I'm Australian, so I assume I'm using Australian English  I don't think that the use of these prepositions is particularly American or British. If it is, you have a great ear. If you want me to rephrase. I meant that I don't have a daily routine during the weekend/on the weekend/at the weekend sounds fine to me, although the more I look at each of the phrases the worse they sound . It's probally better in English to indicate the time-phrase at the end of a sentence. I have a habit of when I'm trying to translate what I say doesn't sound particularly nice in either language   Anyway, there isn't really much context. My teacher just told me to write a letter explaining my daily routine in French. In which I explained my routing during the week and I wanted to contrast this to how I spend my weekend.


----------



## bloop123

Micia93 said:


> pourquoi "on" serait-il faux? il semblerait que ce soit une habitude, non?
> peut-être "on week-ends" alors?


Je ne sais pas dire en français mais je essayerai... en anglais 'weekend' a besoin de 'the' avant une preposition et est dans le singulier. Alors on doit dire 'on the weekend' malgrè que on dit on Fridays. Parce que ce n'est pas un jour de la semain


----------



## Micia93

ha OK, merci Bloop! tu vois, je ne le savais pas, du coup, ça m'évitera de faire 
l' erreur!


----------



## bloop123

Micia93 said:


> ha OK, merci Bloop! tu vois, je ne le savais pas, du coup, ça m'évitera de faire
> l' erreur!



De rien xx


----------



## Wordsmyth

Je suis d'accord avec bloop que les expressions "at the weekend" et "on the weekend" sont plus idiomatiques, mais je ne dirais pas que "at/on weekends" est une erreur.

Si tu me demandais "What do you at weekends?", Micia, je ne le prendrais pas comme du mauvais anglais.

D'ailleurs, en ajoutant un adjectif, le pluriel (sans "the") devient tout à fait naturel :
- "What do you do on rainy weekends?" 
- "What do you do with your weekends?"
(Noter que "at" n'est pas utilisé dans ces cas-là.)

 Et si on parlait de certains weekends en particulier, on aurait le pluriel avec l'article "the" : "During your stay, what did you do at the weekends?"

Ws


----------



## Micia93

merci Wordsmyth, mais du coup, je suis un peu perdue là ... !


----------



## Wordsmyth

Désolé, Micia. Ce n'était pas pour te compliquer la vie ; mais, comme souvent, une généralisation ne s'applique pas dans tous les cas. Je ne voulais pas que tu évites une erreur qui n'est pas forcément une erreur.

Ws


----------



## Micia93

merci. Il est vrai qu'il est toujours dangereux de généraliser!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Le week-end, je n'ai pas de programme pré-établi.


----------



## bloop123

Wordsmyth said:


> Je suis d'accord avec bloop que les expressions "at the weekend" et "on the weekend" sont plus idiomatiques, mais je ne dirais pas que "at/on weekends" est une erreur.
> 
> Si tu me demandais "What do you at weekends?", Micia, je ne le prendrais pas comme du mauvais anglais.
> 
> D'ailleurs, en ajoutant un adjectif, le pluriel (sans "the") devient tout à fait naturel :
> - "What do you do on rainy weekends?"
> - "What do you do with your weekends?"
> (Noter que "at" n'est pas utilisé dans ces cas-là.)
> 
> Et si on parlait de certains weekends en particulier, on aurait le pluriel avec l'article "the" : "During your stay, what did you do at the weekends?"
> 
> Ws



I didn't think of using an adjective before weekend. What you said sound fine. May ask what you mean when you say it is more idiomatic?


----------



## Wordsmyth

Hi bloop,

By 'more idiomatic', I meant that "at the weekend" and "on the weekend" are phrases that come naturally to most native speakers (when talking about what habitually happens) — and probably more so than "at/on weekends" (which is nonetheless a perfectly valid expression).

The BNC (British National Corpus) comes up with the following numbers of results:
- "at the weekend": 708
- "at weekends": 330
- "on the weekend": 79
- "on weekends": 22

However, in a significant number of the results for "at/on the weekend" it has the meaning of 'last weekend'. So for the meaning of 'weekends in general', there probably isn't much in it between the two forms: _'the + singular'_ and _'plural (no article)'_.

The ratio of _'on'_ to _'at'_ would, as broglet suggested, be different in AmE.

Ws


----------



## bloop123

Thanks for your explanation. I have learnt a lot from this thread


----------

